
Show HN: Krisp – a practical noise canceling app for iPhone - davitb
https://krisp.ai/blog/krisp-for-ios-revolutionary-app/
======
davitb
Noise cancellation on iPhones (and other phones) is outdated as it doesn’t
support the form factors people increasingly use. It only works when we hold
the phone close to our mouth.

We have built Krisp iOS app to fix this. Krisp is powered by our infamous
Deep-Learning based noise-canceling technology.

The app is very simple, yet quite practical. You can join Zoom, Meet, Webex,
etc meetings with a single touch and also call any phone number you want,
without worrying about background noise.

------
dang
Please don't have your friends upvote or post booster comments in the thread.
Especially not the latter. It means we can't salvage the thread even if we
want to.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
gyumjibashyan
I saw this app previously featured on ProductHunt! If I call someone with
this, will it show my own caller ID or no? I want people to recognize me when
I call them using this.

~~~
davitb
CallerID is not supported yet but it will come soon.

------
tigranhakobian
Great app! Any plans to release Krisp on Android as well?

~~~
davitb
Yes, and hopefully very soon.

Apparently getting access to the microphone stream during calls, even from
your own app, is really tough. There is only one provider that we know that
implements the concept of "advanced audio filters" and that's Twilio's Voice
SDK for iOS.

